# Need Advice From Stream Users



## macguy5420 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have Time Warner internet (15mbps Download) (1.09 Upload) Is that enough bandwidth to stream live shows to my iPad from the TIVO STREAM around my apartment? And what would the quality be like? How long to transfer a hour long show? Before I buy a stream I need to know what some other users with this internet speed experience. Thanks.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Your internet speed has no bearing on streaming at home on your own network; it only affects out-of-home streaming. You should be fine. Everybody's network varies, but most people report somewhere between 30-45 minutes to transfer an hour-long show.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

David Platt said:


> Everybody's network varies, but most people report somewhere between 30-45 minutes to transfer an hour-long show.


No need to download. Streaming inside the home is instant and works great. In fact since he's on Time Warner he probably wont be able to download anything anyway. TW protects everything except locals.


----------

